# Trenbolone and anxiety



## samgibson88 (Jul 30, 2010)

hi guys

has anyone had any experience with tren while suffering with anxiety / panic attacks? im on citalopram 20mg and was looking to run tren enanthate with a testosterone.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

tren can cause this any mate so prob not a good idea


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah mate, i got really weird the first time i used it, and was very paranoid. it took a while and help from the gf bhut im at a point now where ifi get paranoid i can stop and take a breath and think to myself '' really?''. tell my self i have been like this before and thn ignore it and it goes


----------



## samgibson88 (Jul 30, 2010)

yeah ive heard its mental side effects can be quite harsh.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

warren_1987 said:


> yeah mate, i got really weird the first time i used it, and was very paranoid. it took a while and help from the gf bhut im at a point now where ifi get paranoid i can stop and take a breath and think to myself '' really?''. tell my self i have been like this before and thn ignore it and it goes


paranoid about what ? just asking because i have never used tren so just incase i do at some point i don't sh!t my self :laugh:


----------



## samgibson88 (Jul 30, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> yeah mate, i got really weird the first time i used it, and was very paranoid. it took a while and help from the gf bhut im at a point now where ifi get paranoid i can stop and take a breath and think to myself '' really?''. tell my self i have been like this before and thn ignore it and it goes


oh ok. did u suffer with any sort of anxiety previously?


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Tren depletes 5HTP, which is smack bang ontop of the system which your SSRIs are playing with. I would suggest you avoid tren entirely. Anecdotally, I know that some people who used citalopram and tren had longer term problems even after cessation of the tren.

J


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Joshua said:


> Tren depletes 5HTP, which is smack bang ontop of the system which your SSRIs are playing with. I would suggest you avoid tren entirely. Anecdotally, I know that some people who used citalopram and tren had longer term problems even after cessation of the tren.
> 
> J


Wow, impressive post.

Thanks, I learned something today.

Tren can cause problems, so can DHT dirivitive drugs that act as a stimulant to the CNS.

I got panic attacks on winstrol.

Tren also makes me pretty damn sweaty, very oily face, and kills my cardio, and jackes my blood pressure more than any other drug.


----------



## samgibson88 (Jul 30, 2010)

Joshua said:


> Tren depletes 5HTP, which is smack bang ontop of the system which your SSRIs are playing with. I would suggest you avoid tren entirely. Anecdotally, I know that some people who used citalopram and tren had longer term problems even after cessation of the tren.
> 
> J


ok mate thanks for the advice v.helpful definately sounds like it could cause problems. thinking maybe i should just run a test and possibly something to stack with it,any suggestions?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Tren depletes 5HTP, .
> 
> J


 Interesting stuff.

Does supplementation of 5HTP help ?

or would L-tryptophan be better?


----------



## samgibson88 (Jul 30, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Wow, impressive post.
> 
> Thanks, I learned something today.
> 
> ...


ok what do you normally run then?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

sizar said:


> paranoid about what ? just asking because i have never used tren so just incase i do at some point i don't sh!t my self :laugh:


the only side i had (other then anger) was at night id get in bed try to sleep and just be nodding off and heart rate would pic up and id almost be worry about the next day? wtf lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

On cycle, i get anxiety anyway. Get all sweaty when im around lots of people and just feel like i need to get out. Then i'm fine when i get out in the open. Only happens on cycle though.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Wow, impressive post.
> 
> Thanks, I learned something today.
> 
> ...


You are welcome S. I always like those sort of days when i get a new little nugget  .



samgibson88 said:


> ok mate thanks for the advice v.helpful definately sounds like it could cause problems. thinking maybe i should just run a test and possibly something to stack with it,any suggestions?


I would avoid tren and to a lesser extent deca (deca has been shown to have some interactions with some systems close to which your SSRIs play with, whereas tren is directly hitting it).



xpower said:


> Interesting stuff.
> 
> Does supplementation of 5HTP help ?
> 
> or would L-tryptophan be better?


For people without unipolar, then 5HTP (@ 2-4x 50mg.d-1) can dramatically reduce symptoms of irritability [iME & n>1]. Tryptophan may well work, but I am not sure if the depletion of 5HTP is dt increased degradation or decreased conversion of trypt. When I want to alter 5HTP levels, I just hit it directly. That said, it would be an interesting experiment.

As for people without unipolar (or prescribed an SSRI for other reasons), I would not even try 5HTP to offset the tren. One chap I know who was on 20mg.d-1 citalopram (not unipolar but misdiagnosed bipolar) ran tren and it played havock with him for a good 6monthes afterwards, and even then it was just to get him relatively stable.

J


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Cheers J.

Informative as always :thumbup1:


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

my boss has just started tren ace 100mg EOD, he woke the other night thinking his room was full of rats, spent 5 min chasing them about before he fully woke up and thought wtf, then last night he woke at bang on 3 in the morn (the time 'spooky' things happen) and was so frightened he coulnd go back to sleep, he said he was nearly in tears thinking demons were in his room so he sat up untill it got light! i lost a bloody days work because of it today.

its kinda put me off doing it!


----------



## Heat01 (Oct 15, 2006)

J

At the risk of me sounding a plonker, can you elaborate on these abbreviations mate..?

5HTP & SSRI"S

Many thanks im not familiar with the terminology.. :confused1:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

sizar said:


> paranoid about what ? just asking because i have never used tren so just incase i do at some point i don't sh!t my self :laugh:


just generally really, nothing specificl. was weird with the gf.. not thinking that whe would cheat ec etc but womr thinking stuff like '' wonder what she was like withe her ex? did she like him more ? etc etc ''

lucky though she is always honest weather its what i want to hear or not, so i can trust her and we just talked through things, that first cycle i asked her every imaginable q lol and prob why i dont get it now as we went through everything haha.



samgibson88 said:


> oh ok. did u suffer with any sort of anxiety previously?


nah mate not really, always been quite narrsacistic ( sp ) so prob why the questons came from with gf


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Heat01 said:


> J
> 
> At the risk of me sounding a plonker, can you elaborate on these abbreviations mate..?
> 
> ...


5HTP = 5-Hydroxytryptophan [ Wikipedia entry ]

SSRI = Selective serotonin reuptake inhibitor[ Wikipedia entry ]

Citalopram is a SSRI type drug used for unipolar (and some other disorders).

The body uses 5HTP to make serotonin, via:










J


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

xpower said:


> Interesting stuff.
> 
> Does supplementation of 5HTP help ?
> 
> or would L-tryptophan be better?


I take 5-HTP & GABA 3 times a day on cycle must work as i don't get anxiety attacks or paranoia no stress every thing just goes over your head lol


----------



## C19H28O2 (Oct 11, 2008)

hey josh, where did you find the information re tren & 5HTP? Interesting subject

On another note, don't supplement 5HTP if your using SSRI's theres a risk of developing serotonin syndrome



Joshua said:


> 5HTP = 5-Hydroxytryptophan [ Wikipedia entry ]
> 
> SSRI = Selective serotonin reuptake inhibitor[ Wikipedia entry ]
> 
> ...


----------



## samgibson88 (Jul 30, 2010)

Jimbo 1 said:


> I take 5-HTP & GABA 3 times a day on cycle must work as i don't get anxiety attacks or paranoia no stress every thing just goes over your head lol


hey jimbo

do u find that GABA gives u a very weird feeling. like all the blood is being sent to your head and your burning up? thats what i felt like,it was similar to getting sunburn where your skin feels sore and tight. lasted for 15 mins or so


----------



## arronz (Sep 2, 2010)

Im on tri tren eod and after a week i was getting real bad anxiety and insomnia and felt like i wanted to kill. Went to holland an barrett bought some htp - 5 it was £15 took 10 in the first day suggested dose is two then ten the next day and felt much much better. My protein do it for a £10 but i couldnt wait for the delivery it was that bad.


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

im on paroxitine for panic attacks and anxiety and find i dont get anxious at all on tren, i feel great!


----------



## andzlea69 (Feb 14, 2009)

tren is weird stuff i really love it down sides is the anxiety and the pyschopathic dreams lol and yes i said dreams not nightmares hahaha


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

awesome thread and reps Joshua


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

andzlea69 said:


> tren is weird stuff i really love it down sides is the anxiety and the pyschopathic dreams lol and yes i said dreams not nightmares hahaha


 I like the dreams, waking up at daft oclock thinking wtf was all that about haha


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

samgibson88 said:


> hey jimbo
> 
> do u find that GABA gives u a very weird feeling. like all the blood is being sent to your head and your burning up? thats what i felt like,it was similar to getting sunburn where your skin feels sore and tight. lasted for 15 mins or so


I Take so much stuff but I do get that sometimes so thats the GABA doing that.


----------

